# Florida man builds private gun range in his backyard, neighbors worry they could get hit



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.abcactionnews.com/news/region-citrus-hernando/fl-man-builds-private-gun-range


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

The first time I saw a Hickok45 video I thought how cool it would be to walk out my door and onto my own private shooting range. But, this ain't that.
I don't think the man should build a range that points anywhere near any of his neighbors especially when he could build a shorter range in a different direction with no homes in the background. He is not being reasonable and just wants everything his way. I understand that he claims to be taking every safety precaution and that the existing backstop will be extended but if I were the neighbors that wouldn't satisfy me. 
Also, the man plans on shooting firearms up to .50 caliber which roughly means a 661gr. bullet travelling at 2750 fps. It has an effective range of 1 1/2 to 2 miles (handgun: 300gr. bullet at 1950 fps). Would you want someone shooting that round in your direction?
The bottom line is that the man should be satisfied with a 50 yard range in a safe direction rather than a 100 yard range pointing toward his neighbors.

BTW, I didn't even get into the noise factor.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

For the amount of dirt he has moved already he probably could have been on his way to a buried a 6' culvert and tied it to a vault downrange. Of course the vault would be wired for lights, a nice exhaust fan and a groundwater pump.
The whiny neighbors would probably cry about that too.

GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Some people you could not make happy even if you tickle their behind with a golden feather.
Here in the county I live in there is a group that has tried 3 time to make it illegal to shoot on you own land. Then they tried to get it passed you could not shoot with in 1,500 feet of a structure.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Went through this. It had nothing to do with my range, it had everything to do with my not giving a variance so that a guy could raise Chickens, Pigs and Cattle. State Law was with me. Shot down, cost me zip. My range faces a ridge. MY ridge the land in front and behind is mine. No homes within miles.


----------

